# :Cry: sad news



## Celt

Today we had to put Jethro to sleep. He coliced and ruptured. We will miss our gentle "big boy". He was such a sweetheart and brought us great joy.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Awww, I'm so, so sorry. So suddenly, you must be in shock. He certainly looks like a sweetheart in his picture. RIP sweet Jethro
Thinking of you guys.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

OMGosh....Im sooo sorry!! :hug:


----------



## lovemydogsalways

I am really sorry that happened. He was a beautiful horse. May he rest in peace.


----------



## bernadettelevis

I'm so sorry.... RIP Jethro


----------



## Kibblelady

God's speed Jethro....... he was very handsome


----------



## Nana52

I sorry to hear your sad news. He's a very handsome gentleman, and I know he must have been a joy to have. Good speed old friend.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Im so so sorry


----------



## meggels

I'm so sorry  RIP Jethro


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Sorry ... 

How old was he?


----------



## Donna Little

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. What a pretty boy and such a tragic death. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Celt

wolfsnaps88 said:


> How old was he?


 He was 11yrs.


----------



## xchairity_casex

Celt said:


> He was 11yrs.


how terrible! only 11 such a young boy still! im so very very sorry for your loss!


----------



## DaneMama

I'm so sorry for your loss....its never easy losing a loved one. My deepest condolences :angel:


----------



## creek817

I'm so so so sorry =( I had one do the same thing a few years ago, it was heartbreaking. =(


----------



## Herzo

I'm so sorry, that's really sad. Poor Jethro, horrible, just horrible.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Only 11. 


Sigh


My deepest condolences for your loss of a great horse. I am sure he was great because he was yours.


----------



## smaughunter

I am very sorry for the loss of your beloved family member.


----------



## Janet At Nutro

That is so sad.
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

